
Bumble Is Exactly Like Tinder Except Girls Are in Charge - coreymgilmore
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/02/bumble-is-exactly-like-tinder-except-girls-are-in-charge/
======
rajlalwani
Although, it's feature is very similar to Tinder, I think Bumble has a point
i.e. giving more control to girls.

